# Underhood stickers...



## OdorCide (Aug 4, 2000)

Hey what do you guys do about factory underhood stickers? I would like to have a new set. Can a sign/vinyl shop make something that would last under the hood?


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Underhood stickers... (OdorCide)*

i would also like to know this. that would rule


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Underhood stickers... (OdorCide)*

I've been told they are still available. Some (if not, all) have parts numbers on them. I'll be looking into this soon too.


----------



## OdorCide (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Underhood stickers... (4Rings)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've been told they are still available. Some (if not, all) have parts numbers on them. I'll be looking into this soon too.[HR][/HR]​Well I'll be.....I'll check the dealer on monday, thanks man happy easter.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Underhood stickers... (OdorCide)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Underhood stickers... (4Rings)*

if this is true i will be the happiest man alive and 4rings will be my hero


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Underhood stickers... (VW TANK)*

let me know which stickers you need and I'll look into it too. I've got a friend with connections to Germany.


----------



## OdorCide (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Underhood stickers... (4Rings)*

I want to get all the ones on the radiator cover on a 90 Corrado G60.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Underhood stickers... (4Rings)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've been told they are still available. Some (if not, all) have parts numbers on them. I'll be looking into this soon too.[HR][/HR]​Me thinks this is true. You know why??? Many of them (all?) are required by federal and state regulations. So when a car is involved in an accident and needs new parts, the only way to bring it back into compliance is to stick new stickers on!


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Underhood stickers... (CarLuvrSD)*

i want every sticker available for an 84 diesel rabbit


----------

